# Henry Cavill vs Timothee Chalamet (face only)



## 6485b025t (Feb 17, 2021)

I firmly believe Henry Cavill is an overrated chadlite massively haloed by frame and pheno so for the purposes of this thread I decided to compare him to Timothee Chalamet

The reason I did this is because they both suffer from micrognathism (tiny chins) and both have good jaws and rather weak eye areas

In order to make the comparison fair I deliberately and autistically cropped their faces in order to negate any frame halo Cavill might be experiencing

Honestly i think Timothee mogs him






















Tagging bros: @TheCopefulCurry @Trungvu @brbbrah @Maesthetic @thinwhiteduke


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Feb 17, 2021)

u used chalamets best pics and cavils worst


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

_why am i your second tag babe_


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 17, 2021)

Agendacel


TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> u used chalamets best pics and cavils worst





abmonger said:


> I firmly believe Henry Cavill is an overrated chadlite massively haloed by frame and pheno so for the purposes of this thread I decided to compare him to Timothee Chalamet
> 
> The reason I did this is because they both suffer from micrognathism (tiny chins) and both have good jaws and rather weak eye areas
> 
> ...


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 17, 2021)

Cavil mogs


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> u used chalamets best pics and cavils worst


I thought they were pretty good


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Cavil mogs


_antonio: hi

😛_


----------



## Deleted member 11671 (Feb 17, 2021)

did u just say henry cavill has micrognathia? greycels me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 17, 2021)

abmonger said:


> I thought they were pretty good


Are you serious? Cause i encountered people like you in life before and could never tell if they were serious or not


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

_timothee mogs

foids in hs loved him_


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

Monk said:


> Are you serious? Cause i encountered people like you in life before and coud never tell if they were serious or not


_all his threads are baits never take them seriously_


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 17, 2021)

kysIFshort said:


> did u just say henry cavill has micrognathia? greycels me tbh


He has a short chin yes


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 17, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _all his threads are baits never take them seriously_


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Tagging* bros:* thinwhiteduke


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

_he mogs timothee

_


----------



## Deleted member 11671 (Feb 17, 2021)

abmonger said:


> He has a short chin yes


ok, but that doesn't mean he has micrognathia lmao. actual micrognathia looks like this





having a small chin is not always micrognathia


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 17, 2021)

kysIFshort said:


> ok, but that doesn't mean he has micrognathia lmao. actual micrognathia looks like this
> 
> View attachment 993501
> 
> having a small chin is not always micrognathia


I would argue Cavill has a mild form of micrognathia


----------



## Deleted member 11671 (Feb 17, 2021)

abmonger said:


> I would argue Cavill has a mild form of micrognathia


what psl does to a mf-er


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Feb 17, 2021)

that dude was a great actor in the The King I watched it like 4 times but outside the film he looks like a pothead douche


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Feb 17, 2021)

white people are delusional he has no cheekbones, weak under eye, and weak neck



he looks like a douche surely he was popular in highschool but 90% of girls 21+ he gradually becomes weaker looking and less desirable


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> u used chalamets best pics and cavils worst


op looks like prettyboy and is coping probably.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 17, 2021)

Spiral said:


> op looks like prettyboy and is coping probably.


Timothee just looks better face wise


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 17, 2021)

Spiral said:


> op looks like prettyboy and is coping probably.


_damn you stabbed him right in the heart

greycels are evolving quickly_


----------



## Yliaster (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Cavill mogs, not even close, shit thread.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Bump


----------



## remy (Feb 18, 2021)

Tfw when you look like both of them combined


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 18, 2021)

Tfw when you look like both of them combined


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Feb 18, 2021)

Timothee's face looks like a child,although he has angularity, he looks very non-dimorphic and not masculine. Cucky eye area, bit of a skullcel contributes to this image.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> I firmly believe Henry Cavill is an overrated chadlite massively haloed by frame and pheno so for the purposes of this thread I decided to compare him to Timothee Chalamet
> 
> The reason I did this is because they both suffer from micrognathism (tiny chins) and both have good jaws and rather weak eye areas
> 
> ...


>Just use the worse pics of Cavill theory 

Boomer can compete with Cavill but not that jewish rat 
Timothée has a punchable face 

While Cavill has a High Trust High Class Masculine face with the three big dimorphic traits (Browridge, Nose, Chin)

He just need pitch black eyebrows and eyelashes and he would be like at his prime tbh 
Those are huge halos


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >Just use the worse pics of Cavill theory
> 
> Boomer can compete with Cavill but not that jewish rat
> Timothée has a punchable face
> ...


Cavill mogs side profile yeah 

however he and Timothee both have short chins


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Cavill mogs side profile yeah
> 
> however he and Timothee both have short chins


Cavill has cleft chin so he mogs 
Short or not
He has great chin


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'd rather look like Chalamet for the JBs but Cavill mogs imo


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 18, 2021)

Cavill has a great high-class masc look.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 18, 2021)

@thinwhiteduke 
He mogs you shitty zach cox btw


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> @thinwhiteduke
> He mogs you shitty zach cox btw











Zach mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 993765
> View attachment 993766


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 18, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> @thinwhiteduke
> He mogs you shitty zach cox btw


probably

but this is still false statement for your agenda



Maesthetic said:


> Cavill has cleft chin so he mogs
> Short or not
> He has great chin


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cavill has cleft chin so he mogs
> Short or not
> He has great chin


having a butt chin doesnt make your chin good


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

@Truthmirrorcoper @oldcell


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> having a butt chin doesnt make your chin good


no not that alone, but his is a perfect shape looks like a irl gaston


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> no not that alone, but his is a perfect shape looks like a irl gaston
> View attachment 993961


good width, needs more height to not look childish


----------



## oldcell (Feb 18, 2021)

IF CAvill has a tiny chin i dont have chin at all

His chin is robust and protrouded, 95 percentile robustness

He only has VERTICALLY short a bit chin


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 18, 2021)

oldcell said:


> IF CAvill has a tiny chin i dont have chin at all


yes


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

oldcell said:


> IF CAvill has a tiny chin i dont have chin at all
> 
> His chin is robust and protrouded, 95 percentile robustness
> 
> He only has VERTICALLY short a bit chin


Compare his chin to Bomer's









Looks incel almost


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> good width, needs more height to not look childish


it would fuck up his harmony, his entie face is wide and sorta short. Not everyone ascends with a higher chin, more square jaw etc. 

Cavill is legit the definition of gigachad : Buff , giga jaw , cleft square chin , blue yes and curly dark hair


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> it would fuck up his harmony, his entie face is wide and sorta short. Not everyone ascends with a higher chin, more square jaw etc.
> 
> Cavill is legit the definition of gigachad : Buff , giga jaw , cleft square chin , blue yes and curly dark hair


that sounded gay, no homo mods


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> it would fuck up his harmony, his entie face is wide and sorta short. Not everyone ascends with a higher chin, more square jaw etc.
> 
> Cavill is legit the definition of gigachad : Buff , giga jaw , cleft square chin , blue yes and curly dark hair


mogged easily by bomer, if he wasn't gay you'd worship him instead


----------



## oldcell (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Compare his chin to Bomer's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but vertically tall chin isnt that much requrement to be GL as a male as pls sphere think

Cavill compensate with extreme robustness, jas, zygos and good eyes

His chin is robust but short a bit, looks much more masculine and robust thna Boomer


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> mogged easily by bomer, if he wasn't gay you'd worship him instead


so you are now assuming i am homophobic?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 18, 2021)

Are timothee's cheekbones lowset?


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> so you are now assuming i am homophobic?


I don't see why else you prefer Cavill over Bomer

Bomer literally mogs him in every way from the front


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 18, 2021)

chalamet


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> I don't see why else you prefer Cavill over Bomer
> 
> Bomer literally mogs him in every way from the front


i dont think so? beauty is subjective


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Timothee's face looks like a child,although he has angularity, he looks very non-dimorphic and not masculine. Cucky eye area, bit of a skullcel contributes to this image.


Ngl rope fuel for him being the go to person I am compared to


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> i dont think so? beauty is subjective








_*this is the same guy who is supposed to be "blackpilled" on how truth mirrors reflect actual reality (unlike normal mirrors)

but when his daddy cavill gets mogged he says beauty is subjective








*_


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 18, 2021)

cavill is masculine so he brings out the primal urges in women


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> _*this is the same guy who is supposed to be "blackpilled" on how truth mirrors reflect actual reality (unlike normal mirrors)
> 
> but when his daddy cavill gets mogged he says beauty is subjective
> 
> ...


what does truth mirrors have to do with this? + you just post the same bomer pic which is one of his best then posting random candids of cavill


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> cavill is masculine so he brings out the primal urges in women


the boneless weirdo has spoken! cavill mogs bomer


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> what does truth mirrors have to do with this? + you just post the same bomer pic which is one of his best then posting random candids of cavill


Bomer consistently has better eye area + better lower third than Cavill

I'm sure u realize this


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Bomer consistently has better eye area + better lower third than Cavill
> 
> I'm sure u realize this


i think otherwise, this is exactly why u are a misogynistic incel   !! u think beauty is objective ,everyone is beatiful in their own way


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> I firmly believe Henry Cavill is an overrated chadlite massively haloed by frame and pheno so for the purposes of this thread I decided to compare him to Timothee Chalamet
> 
> The reason I did this is because they both suffer from micrognathism (tiny chins) and both have good jaws and rather weak eye areas
> 
> ...


Imaginr taking bad pics of cavill, he still mogs.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> Imaginr taking bad pics of cavill, he still mogs.











keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> keep coping


Timothee is a fruity faggot, fuck him.


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 18, 2021)

abmonger said:


> keep coping







This is the person you are repping for faggot.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> View attachment 994084
> 
> This is the person you are repping for faggot.


there's questionable gifs of anyone


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 18, 2021)

.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 19, 2021)

.


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 19, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> white people are delusional he has no cheekbones, weak under eye, and weak neck
> View attachment 993504
> he looks like a douche surely he was popular in highschool but 90% of girls 21+ he gradually becomes weaker looking and less desirable


Are you fucking kidding me
He has hollow cheeks and his neck is thick


----------



## Copeful (Feb 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 19, 2021)

Cavill has a short chin but good harmony. Focus on the whole face, not just one detail.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Cavill has a short chin but good harmony. Focus on the whole face, not just one detail.


So does timothee


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 19, 2021)

abmonger said:


> So does timothee


Cavill looks like a mature, wise man. Timothee looks like an edgelord.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Cavill looks like a mature, wise man. Timothee looks like an edgelord.


Frame and voice halo

Look at the pics I posted in the original post

Timothee mogs


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 19, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Frame and voice halo
> 
> Look at the pics I posted in the original post
> 
> Timothee mogs


I would prefer to look like Cavill over Timothee. Cavill's face is good: show Cavill's face to girls and ask if he's good-looking. They will answer yes.

Cavill's face is not gigachad level but still good-looking.


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I would prefer to look like Cavill over Timothee. Cavill's face is good: show Cavill's face to girls and ask if he's good-looking. They will answer yes.
> 
> Cavill's face is not gigachad level but still good-looking.


Status, frame, voice, pheno and height halo

Just isolate their faces from the rest of who they are as a person, Timothee looks better


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 19, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Status, frame, voice, pheno and height halo
> 
> Just isolate their faces from the rest of who they are as a person, Timothee looks better


I disagree.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## faggotchadlite (Feb 19, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> u used chalamets best pics and cavils worst


exactly , chalamet doesnt even look like that most if the time jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 19, 2021)

Cavil mogs the other guy to hell and back 20 tines over, they're not even in the same universe


----------



## 6485b025t (Feb 21, 2021)

.


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 10, 2021)

abmonger said:


> bump


----------



## Schizoidcel (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 12, 2021)

just use best pics of timothee and worse pics of cavill theory

also its a bit unfair to compare them with such a big age gap, comparing young cavill would make more sense


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 12, 2021)

16tyo said:


> just use best pics of timothee and worse pics of cavill theory
> 
> also its a bit unfair to compare them with such a big age gap, comparing young cavill would make more sense


even if cavill mogs its not by as much as this forum thinks


----------



## infidel hunter (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> u used chalamets best pics and cavils worst


And he still mogs that fag to curry land and back


----------



## 6485b025t (Apr 9, 2021)

infidel hunter said:


> And he still mogs that fag to curry land and back


No


----------



## 6485b025t (May 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## 6485b025t (May 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 29, 2021)

6485b025t said:


> Bump







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 26, 2021)

bump
also
cavill mogs


----------

